# Hificruzer Rockford Fosgate build



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

So since I am Rockford Fosgate dealer I am going to do a Rockford build. Wanting to keep stock apperance except trunk obviously. Going to do a nice mdf carpet build for the equipment.







































360.3
t5 comp
t3 rear
want to do 2 8" in the rear but dont see really good free air 8s(Rockford)
T800 mids
T400-4 highs(i know its overkill)
T400-2 rear deck 8s
T2500-1BDC 
t2d212
rear load horn enclosure
hush mat 3 bulks
rfk1d
2 kinetik 1800
looking for altenator


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any thought on the 8midbass pair?
keep or toss?
must be rockford 
I might do the helix 7" same company


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't provide much input here, as I rarely find a reason to stick to one specific name brand for all of my equipment. 

You will need to do some fab work and maybe some fiberglass work to make an 8" driver fit. I heavily considered that option when I was getting parts together for my car, but it simply looked way too difficult. A 7" driver will fit ok, but an 8" driver is too much. You'd be better off wiring a second 6.5" driver in your rear doors and crossing it low to give you some extra midbass without shifting your sound stage to the rear of the car. '

I'm not too familiar with what exactly these Rockford part numbers are as I don't work with them, so it would be helpful to get some pictures or links or something so we know what they are. 

Mind if I move this into the owner's projects section?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

sure if you like


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am using it to demo Rockford not my first choice but with proper tuning power and set up you can make just about anything sound great. That is why I am sticking to rockford.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I am using it to demo Rockford not my first choice but with proper tuning power and set up you can make just about anything sound great. That is why I am sticking to rockford.


Well, I may be nit-picking here, but there are some drivers that it is impossible to make sound great. For example, the Dayton DA-175. Unless you cross that below 1000hz (not sure why you'd choose it for a 3-way), it will sound awful. I'm not a huge fan of aluminum cones for 2-ways to begin with. 

If you go with a decent quality driver though, you should be able to make it sound great. Will this be a 2-way or 3-way?

I updated your title and moved it to the projects section.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

this will be an interesting build, the T5 and T3 alone are 2 grand in speakers! being the dealer has to help!


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you have an install shop as well? If you do you may be able to have your shop rebuild the rear deck to hold two 8's in a shallow fiberglass rear deck box. The trunk bars would be the biggest pain but maybe modify the trunk as well to use pistons instead of the bars. Or have 1 quality 10" sub as you plan to have high end mid bass drivers in your doors. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

yes we do have shop. I am gonna prob glass the bottom of the rear deck. Have yet to order the equipment being held up by the mid bass in rear deck and what to go with.....


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

for the t5, xtreme go here Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support

t3 Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

wheres the love???


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not sure on the power series of subs, but the punch series do have shallow mount series that will work out in the rear deck. With the high end of the components sets your using for the doors, I'd say mount a good 10" in a fiber box maybe at a slight angle to make it fit. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> I'm not sure on the power series of subs, but the punch series do have shallow mount series that will work out in the rear deck. With the high end of the components sets your using for the doors, I'd say mount a good 10" in a fiber box maybe at a slight angle to make it fit.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Most shallow mount subs I've come across have such weak motors and such a high Qts that they are perfectly suitable for free-air/infinite baffle use, so a box wouldn't even be needed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> wheres the love???


Pictures, man. Pictures. People love eye candy. Get some pictures up of these parts and you'll give people a reason to drool.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

i suck at forums i cant make pictures load....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> i suck at forums i cant make pictures load....


Upload them to an imageshack or photobucket account and use the URL inside IMG tags, or just hit the image button in the toolbar and copy the link into there. That's the easiest way.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

they just showed up at first they were links now they are available for viewing


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

going with 2 p3sd4-8


----------

